# pai să știi că ești



## jpinon33

i need help with this.  a girl has written me the follwing but i dont know if it is one expression or 3 different expressions.  she sent it to me on chat.  she told me it was old expression but she could not explain in English...please help me.  Thank you.

pai sa stii ca esti
si inca cum
dar lasa ca iti vin eu de hac


----------



## farscape

1. You know you are! Like in "You're a bad boy, you know you are!".
3. Just you wait, I'll get you (take care of smb. jokingly or not) somehow.

For the second one, I need more time and some breakfast 


Best,


----------



## jpinon33

Farscape...you are awesome.  Thanks so much.  I look forward to you finding out about the 2nd one.  Enjoy your breakfast 

All the best


----------



## farscape

For #2 - something like this:

Are you still mad at me?
Yes, big time... You can't even begin to imagine

Cheers,


----------



## jpinon33

LOL!!  That is great!  Clearly I'm in trouble.  I think I understand what she meant...Thanks for the translation Farscape.  

Kind regards


----------



## farscape

No worries 

f.


----------

